# First metal fabrication - Articulated hollower



## Bigun (Aug 24, 2014)

Just thought I'd share it because I'm excited about completing something I'll be able to use for hollow forms, which I've never attempted before. I feel like this will help. Gonna work on the laser set up once I take it apart, sand and paint it. Hole is already drilled for vertical rod.
One thing I may have to modify is the rear/back hinge lower collar. Used a 1/2" bolt, cut off head and used a bronze bushing to hold the lower washers and bearing. Drilled and tapped hole for set screw but it loosens up ever so slightly and causes up and down movement. If you understand what I'm talking about, do you have any suggestions? My thoughts is to find a bolt that has more threads and use another lock nut on the bottom. Any other thoughts?


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Cool. It's great to see you pushing the boundaries. Sometimes
I have to force myself to explore new technical woodworking
territory, but it's usually worth it.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Did a great job with your hollowing system. If locked into tools with ½" diameter handles might look into Trent Bosch hollowing tools won't break the bank. Have to glue in cutters with CA glue, also offers carbide scrappers at his site.

http://www.trentbosch.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=1_17


----------



## Bigun (Aug 24, 2014)

Made a couple mods to the main hinge bolt and collar which allowed me to tighten up the nut. Gave it a test run and all seems good, very smooth. I was able to guide it with two fingers taking light scraps, very cool.


----------

